# [portage] deplacer le repertoire

## jr

Bonjour,

J'ai déplacé mon repertoire portage dans "/home/portage" pour un pb de place, j'ai remplacé les variables de /etc/make.globals

J'ai refait un --sync mais j'ai un probleme, quand je veux faire un emerge, il me dit que mon profile est obsolete,  fait le emerge mais plante en me disant : 

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.
> 
> !!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:
> 
>         default/linux/amd64/10.0
> ...

 

Je me dit bon c'est p-e mon profil, je fais la bonne manip "en faisant :

 rm /etc/make.profile && ln -s /home/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0 /etc/make.profile

ou 

 rm /etc/make.profile && ln -s /home/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0 /etc/make.profile

et apres je relance mon emerge et j'ai droit a :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?
> 
> !!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

 

Pour info mon serveur :

Linux nsXXXXXX.ovh.net 2.6.18.1-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 #1 SMP Mon Oct 30 22:05:25 CET 2006 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz GNU/Linux

J'ai essayé de changé des flags mais ca change rien. Donc en gros soit je reste sur l'ancien profil et je peux rien faire soit sur le nouveau et je peux rien faire non plus !

Si qq peut me filer un coup de main ou m'envoyer vers des docs tks ^^

Jérémy

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.0.54-r2 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.18.1-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.18.1-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz
> ...

 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

Bon déjà pour commencer tu dis que tu as modifié make.globals, t'as lu les premières lignes de ce fichier ? Si tu les a ratées, les voici :

```
#            *****************************

#            **  DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE  **

# ***************************************************

# **** CHANGES TO make.conf *OVERRIDE* THIS FILE ****

# ***************************************************

# ** Incremental Variables Accumulate Across Files **

# **  USE, CONFIG_*, and FEATURES are incremental  **

# ***************************************************

```

Sinon t'as quoi comme droits sur le rep /home/portage ? À ta place je referais un emerge --sync histoire d'avoir un /home/portage propre

EDIT : Bon je viens de voir qu'en fait t'as deja fait le sync... La question des droits reste. (et ma remarque concernant make.globals aussi)

----------

## jr

Hello,

Merci deja pour ta réponse rapide.

En effet, je comprends mieux now pourquoi il allait pas sur le rsync de make.globals.

Donc les droits sont root.root et un bon 755. Je viens de faire un chown -R portage.portage mais ca n'a rien changé. J'ai comparé un peu les conf avec un autre de mes serveurs qui n'as pas de pb et a part certain param rien de vraiment etrange...

C'est comme si il ignorait le lien vers le profile alors que celui-ci est valide  :Sad: 

----------

## jr

Apparemment j'ai trouvé un autre post qui a le meme pb et il l'a resolu en faisant je cite :

 *Quote:*   

> Well, I managed to solve it.
> 
> I went to manual updating and finally got a modern python/portage combination that allows me to use the new profile.
> 
> Thanks to all the responses.

 

Heu comment faire pour compiler a la mano une version plus récente de python/ portage ?

----------

## ghoti

 *jr wrote:*   

> Apparemment j'ai trouvé un autre post qui a le meme pb et il l'a resolu en faisant je cite :

 

Tu veux sans doute parler de ce post ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Heu comment faire pour compiler a la mano une version plus récente de python/ portage ?

 

A mon avis, quand il parle de "manual updating", je crois qu'il veut simplement dire qu'il a emergé les 2 paquets explicitement.

En effet, ses versions étaient assez anciennes et un simple "emerge python portage" les aura mises à jour ...

----------

